# Turkey Foot ???



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Do they still fish at T.F. haven't heard from them in years wonder if 
there are any OGFers fishing there. They never post could be a smart move lol
Think Ill do a field trip.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

wetwork said:


> Do they still fish at T.F. haven't heard from them in years wonder if
> there are any OGFers fishing there. They never post could be a smart move lol
> Think Ill do a field trip.


Tfoot is currently an atv drag strip!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Even though there can be some good fishing, I avoid it like the Plague!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Here’s a picture from howies yesterday. Sleds Golf carts Atvs of all types if your planning on fishing Tfoot I’d plan on doing it on a week day during the day before the kids get out of school.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! Bring some guardrail to put around your ice shanty!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I fished West Reservoir Sunday afternoon 1/7 in a buddy's shanty within eye-shot of Harbor Inn. There must've been 75 ATV's, Snowmobiles, Go Carts, Etc flying past us doing 50+ mph. It wasn't very relaxing to say the least. Needless to say the fishing was good, but the catch was ziltch. I'm betting it'd certainly be better throughtout the weekdays and leave that area to the speedsters.


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

Me and my friends used to ride out there from the late 70s to the early 90s but we had respect for the people fishing and slow down and stay far from them growing up out there was a lot of fun


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

was at osp. this morning and they were still at it. had a few sleds and quads come within 20 feet of me. one guy had tip ups set out and they were driving right between them. it took a lot to remain calm and not start anything as I went out for the first time this season and was trying to relax and have fun fishing. if I go there again.... maybe I wont remain calm....lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 252482
> 
> 
> Here’s a picture from howies yesterday. Sleds Golf carts Atvs of all types if your planning on fishing Tfoot I’d plan on doing it on a week day during the day before the kids get out of school.


GOOD GRIEF!?! How they getting them over there? Or all "neighborhood" kids?
Not to highjack the thread but there's a newer development near the "closed" road off Old Forge on the west side of Mogadore that somehow provides access to atvs. Last time I fished Crappie Bay(from a boat) couple years ago, it was non-stop rippin' on the road and thru the surrounding woods! I can't drive in there anymore to wade yet noone cares that is happening! That's called "Progress"! Lansinger soon to be the same after the "new" Camp grounds launch shuts it down also!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

no just look in the upper deck parking lot, it is full of trailers as well as osp parking lot


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> I fished West Reservoir Sunday afternoon 1/7 in a buddy's shanty within eye-shot of Harbor Inn. There must've been 75 ATV's, Snowmobiles, Go Carts, Etc flying past us doing 50+ mph. It wasn't very relaxing to say the least. Needless to say the fishing was good, but the catch was ziltch. I'm betting it'd certainly be better throughtout the weekdays and leave that area to the speedsters.


Was you guys on the oak tree? I was there Saturday and it seemed the fish would bite when they passed us.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Remember allot of those people are “fueled” up if you know what I mean...be careful. Funny it’s 6 mph by boat in open water but wide open by sled or ATV by ice. I see a problem or an accident and then the state stepping in.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I see this as another, case of, taking advantage of the opportunity. Weather, if it's right or wrong, until some one is seriously injured or killed. People will throw common sense right out the window, when these opportunities present themselves. Just like parents allowing their children to run rampant on motorized scooters,bikes, four wheelers, and golf carts. There were two accidents, that involved injuries. Fishing under these conditions,can be more stressful, just driving to work!. Did I say work?!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

A few years back on East there was a guy on a dirt bike literally doing figure 8s around a pack of shanties... ended up being a face to face argument when one guy in the shanty got out and told everyone about his ccw and how he wasn’t afraid to use it since the guy on the bike was endangering the fishermen’s lives. All ended peacefully, but you can almost expect that if you are out there fishing... someone will come way too close for comfort.
As far as the fishing goes on Tfoot... not bad, but just like most lakes around, more smalls then good ones... but the good ones are good ones.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Will this ice season end with a spot on the news? Probably on some type of social media.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> GOOD GRIEF!?! How they getting them over there? Or all "neighborhood" kids?
> Not to highjack the thread but there's a newer development near the "closed" road off Old Forge on the west side of Mogadore that somehow provides access to atvs. Last time I fished Crappie Bay(from a boat) couple years ago, it was non-stop rippin' on the road and thru the surrounding woods! I can't drive in there anymore to wade yet noone cares that is happening! That's called "Progress"! Lansinger soon to be the same after the "new" Camp grounds launch shuts it down also!


People come from all over to ride on the ice here it’s legal. They rip and ride all day hit the bars ride some more. Some of them are respectful of fisherman some aren’t it’s the same with the pleasure boaters in the summer.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

So, true!!.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Law enforcement officers will be out ONLY after an accident or tragedy occurs.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Law enforcement officers will be out ONLY after an accident or tragedy occurs.


Even then they won’t be putting a stop to the riding. Too much extra income for lakeside bars. Honestly I don’t think they need to stop the riding everyone should be able to enjoy the frozen lake. I used to love to ride on the lake but I’m older and beat up now so I’d rather fish. The issue is the idiots who do risky things like buzzing shanty’s. Even if law enforcement were to be out there I highly doubt they could catch any of the actual offenders unless they crashed in their lap.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That's true.if the majority would,use common sense,and respectful. Nahh! That's too much to expect. Given the opportunity,I might have had some fun too!.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Common sense. Is that a new app or something


JamesF said:


> That's true.if the majority would,use common sense,and respectful. Nahh! That's too much to expect. Given the opportunity,I might have had some fun too!.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Only available for I Phone 13,when bundled with the text while driving app.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Pretty much why I bide my time until the rivers thaw to chase steel again! Good luck dodging the a holes on the portage lakes!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Anyone fish in front of the flagpole anymore? That use to be the spot.


----------



## canfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Someone said it's legal to drive impaired and excessive speeds on hard water really?????? just sayin.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

canfish said:


> Someone said it's legal to drive impaired and excessive speeds on hard water really?????? just sayin.


Please show me where someone said that! I stated it’s legal to ride here Because It is! Way to dig up a conversation that was long over with.just sayin.


----------

